# Wanted Remote Troll



## livdawg (Mar 10, 2008)

I want a remote troll for my 8 hp merc. anyone selling hit me up. Thanks


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

For a minute there I thought you were looking for a remote-controlled short guy that shoots a stick bow. :shock:


----------



## Digi-Troller (Jan 12, 2008)

We just installed a remote control unit made by Panther Marine. We used it over the weekend at the Gorge and were very impressed. I have a friend whos been using his for 3 years and never had a problem. With cabelas' 100% satisfaction guarantee we decided to give it a try... if we didnt like it we could just return it. Well, we're keeping it! We got it for $339 at the store in Lehi. Not a bad price if you ask me. Hope you can find a used unit, but don't be afraid to try the Panther brand remote troll.

Good luck!


----------

